# Century Brass 2.0 Kontakt Output Routing Bug. Confirm?



## dadadave (Nov 23, 2020)

[2nd UPDATE]
There's a fix available now, see my post further down.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi all,

I can't seem to route the close/decca/wide mics to custom Kontakt outputs in 8dio Century Brass 2.0. It works just fine with other libraries, including Century Strings 2.0, but in the Brass library, I can assign outputs via dropdown menu all day, it just ignores it and sends the audio to the first output (the various sample sets do load properly, I can hear they sound differently, just can't route them anywhere).

Has anyone else experienced this issue? I downloaded Century Brass 2.0 back when it released, but never messed with the internal routing in Kontakt until now, so I don't know if it always behaved that way.

Any pointers appreciated. haven't contacted 8dio support yet, but probably will (I had a similar issue with Claire Piccolo and they quickly released an update that fixed it).

[UPDATE/EDIT]
I received a quick response from 8dio support (as has always been my experience), confirming the bug and stating the following:

_"We are currently working on resolving the bug within the library, however it will take our Dev team some time to finalize the fix and launch it. We will update you again when the fix is available and send it to you " _

So i imagine there will be an update to the instrument files as they did back with Claire Piccolo. It's no big deal for me and I'm happy with the response, I find it curious nobody (including their QA...) seems to have tried this before me with this library, considering it's an explicit feature, not some obscure user mod. I guess most people just stick to the lovely main mixes or at least route all the mics to the same kontakt output?


----------



## G.Poncelet (Jan 9, 2021)

Thanks for the information, I was trying to set this up, I got the same issue. 
Let's hope it will be fixed soon !
The library sounds great btw


----------



## dadadave (Feb 24, 2021)

[UPDATE]
I received an email today saying the issue was fixed. I tested it briefly (ensemble brass) and it seems to work as expected now:

_To install the fix, please download the .zip file attached to this email._



_Once it is downloaded, navigate to the folder labelled as "8dio Century Ensemble Brass v2 bundle" on your computer.
Inside this folder, you will see 4 subfolders. Please delete the subfolders labelled as "Instruments" and "resources"
Once they are deleted, please replace them with the copy of instruments and resources in the ensemble brass folder attached in the .zip.
When the folders are replaced, you will need to perform a batch resave 

Batch Resave:
https://youtu.be/vht9s-mWc2A?t=4m39s

The process is exactly the same for the solo brass bundle. Simply replace the instrument and resource folder in "8dio Century Solo Brass v2 bundle" and perform a batch resave _

[EDIT] fixed link


----------



## storyteller (Feb 24, 2021)

Hey - the link is no longer working. I assume that was just an internal link or something? Hopefully they will push the update to all users.


----------



## dadadave (Feb 25, 2021)

storyteller said:


> Hey - the link is no longer working. I assume that was just an internal link or something? Hopefully they will push the update to all users.


Something went wrong when copy/pasting the link, I think. Does this link work for you?



maybe it's not public but was instead just shared with my personal email or something? (in which case I'm happy to put the respective folders on my own google drive and share, it's simple enough)


----------



## storyteller (Feb 26, 2021)

dadadave said:


> Something went wrong when copy/pasting the link, I think. Does this link work for you?
> 
> 
> 
> maybe it's not public but was instead just shared with my personal email or something? (in which case I'm happy to put the respective folders on my own google drive and share, it's simple enough)



That worked. Appreciate it!!! I'm in the middle of rebuilding my template so I would much rather catch this now rather than after. Ha.


----------

